# Harpers Island entire season - SPOILERS



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am starting this thread so that the show can be discussed as an entire season rather than episode by episode.

Does anyone think that they are purposely setting up people as suspects and then killing them off? Richard being killed seems to confirm this to me since he hated Thomas Wellington.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So who's the guy with the pretty face? And just a skeleton doesn't necessarily mean it was the murderer guy. (not good with names) I'm hanging in since nothing else is on, but they'd better have a good wrap-up.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm having fun with the show. It is what it is. Great television? Nope, but it's fun popcorn stuff for the wife and I.



Spoiler



I'm guessing the main guy, Henry, is the odds on favorite to be the murderer. I'd bet a lot of loot on that.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

My wife and I finally caught up on our eps this weekend...yeah really low brow television but since we made it this far, we're willing two to finish up the final two eps to see who the killer is.

I'm sure it will be someone we thought was one of the "normal" ones....


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

I like the show. The young girl is creepy.

Does anyone else feel like they are watching Friday the 13th when they watch this.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Alfer said:


> ...we're willing two to finish up the *final two eps *to see who the killer is.


 Aren't there six more episodes (in the thirteen episode run)? Or did I miss a story on this somewhere?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I like the show too. It's nothing wonderful but it's entertaining. It's fun to see how they kill the next guy off. I do think the skeleton probably isn't Wakefield's, and he is the one doing the killings. Or it's something like Wakefield's son.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> Aren't there six more episodes (in the thirteen episode run)? Or did I miss a story on this somewhere?


Not sure...the DVR found only 2 more eps to record...maybe there are a few more coming down the road...I guess there are more folks to kill now that I think about it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There are only two weeks in all of our guides. I think there are 13 episodes. I like it OK. It keeps my attention.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Not sure...the DVR found only 2 more eps to record...maybe there are a few more coming down the road...I guess there are more folks to kill now that I think about it.


Oh OK, yeah I think there are still six more left. I was all set to issue another "Burn In Hell CBS!" proclamation if they had decided to cancel the show early! 

And speaking of that, what is with all these articles (this one for instance) that have Harper's Island on the "cancelled" list for Fall 2009? They said all along it was a limited run series.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The unburned half of his face looks like Wakefield, so I guess it isn't him.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That would be a tad obvious.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I was surprised yesterday when only one Harper's Island was recorded. I haven't watched it in three weeks. Was it off the air for a few weeks? It doesn't seem like I missed much if anything.

Is it a spoiler if I give my guess as to who the killer is? I am 90% sure I am correct and my family was not happy when I spouted out my guess and why this person is the killer. The more you watch, the more it is obvious my guess is probably correct.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I was surprised yesterday when only one Harper's Island was recorded. I haven't watched it in three weeks. Was it off the air for a few weeks? It doesn't seem like I missed much if anything.
> 
> Is it a spoiler if I give my guess as to who the killer is? I am 90% sure I am correct and my family was not happy when I spouted out my guess and why this person is the killer. The more you watch, the more it is obvious my guess is probably correct.


Yeah, I think it is pretty obvious too. And I voiced my guess a few posts earlier. It is probably best to spoiler tag who you think it is.

I'm pretty positive


Spoiler



J.D. Dunn


 is a dead man this week and at least another dude.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's not so obvious to me. You know it will be someone they've put no suspicion on. Why would we need to spoiler a guess? I think either Whitson's guess or the main girl, or the sheriff. I didn't see the fat boy's death coming--they usually kill off suspects, and we knew he was innocent.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I wonder if there is a pattern to the murders? Maybe the people who were murdered saw something and we don't know if it is important yet.

The show was off for two weeks to answer an earlier question.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I think it's the first guy that got killed. Ain't that how these storys go?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I think it's the first guy that got killed. Ain't that how these storys go?


You think the guy cut in half is the killer?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I say Henry did it!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You think the guy cut in half is the killer?


LOL.

And Alfer is right IMO. It's so obvious, I don't see how it can't be him though the oddsmakers actually put it as the housekeeper Maggie. Strange...


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You think the guy cut in half is the killer?


The first guy wasn't cut in half. The first guy was the one strapped to the bottom of the boat.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> The first guy wasn't cut in half. The first guy was the one strapped to the bottom of the boat.


He was cut into many pieces though.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I hope it doesn't turn out to be some completely random person we never really saw in the show...meaning it's a local barkeep who's the pissed off cousin of the original killer who we saw in a brief scene in episode 2.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Alfer said:


> I say Henry did it!


well well well..wasn't that an interesting ending on last nights ep?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Red handed herring.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a gut feeling, based on NOTHING really, that the killer is Jimmy. Well I guess I wouldn't say nothing. His relationship with Abbey for one that never seems to work as it should..


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I was leaning towards Jimmy until the arrow attack at the cabin. He was with Abbey, so that couldn't have been him. After that I was considering Henry, but that last scene making him look like the killer changed my mind. Anyway, we've seen too much of him for them to be hiding a serial killer inside that character.

Could be more than one killer, I suppose. A conspiracy. I'm stumped.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, that's totally a red herring ending. Either that or Henry has a twin. Which would be beyond stupid. This show is bad enough as it is.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I think it's Abbey & Jimmy thats killing everyone.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Okay I think I'm going to unsubscribe to this thread. I don't want to risk being "spoiled" by any good theories about the killer(s).


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Yeah, that's totally a red herring ending. Either that or Henry has a twin. Which would be beyond stupid. This show is bad enough as it is.


I know, but it keeps me watching and looking forward to the conclusion. LOL

But there is no way to argue this is good TV.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

So burnt man got burnt. PJ or BJ or whatever got killed. So much for obvious suspects.

The weird little girl did it.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Even the shows detractors have to admit that it's gotten better the last couple of episodes now that the writers don't have to come up with retarded reasons for why murdered characters simply vanished. Now that it's graduated to "thriller" I think it's gotten a lot better. The acting is better, the characters are better, and the story is better. 

Dare I say it's actually GOOD tv now? GREAT incredible TV, maybe not... But I think it's turning into a much more effective murder mystery/thriller than people give it credit for.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Even the shows detractors have to admit that it's gotten better the last couple of episodes now that the writers don't have to come up with retarded reasons for why murdered characters simply vanished. Now that it's graduated to "thriller" I think it's gotten a lot better. The acting is better, the characters are better, and the story is better.
> 
> Dare I say it's actually GOOD tv now? GREAT incredible TV, maybe not... But I think it's turning into a much more effective murder mystery/thriller than people give it credit for.


Yeah, but it's over this weekend...so basically overall it was semi "meh" up until the last couple of episodes.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It's done already? I thought there was another month or so left.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> It's done already? I thought there was another month or so left.


Oops...yep...Wiki shows July 11.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

So has anyone gone to the website that they flash on the screen between commercials..the one where the girl is screaming for help?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Wiki has a death chart and there are 16 folks left.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I went to the website once. It was OK but not interesting enough for me to follow the parallel story.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

So who is Wakefields kid? That's the one. I just don't know yet. The name is in the book that caught on fire, the burned page has the name.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

So, it really is Wakefield afterall. The last couple of episodes have been really good, but where do they go from here? Two episodes left for Abby to kill Wakefield and sail off with Jimmy?

I knew Jimmy wasn't dead because, well for one thing they didn't actually show him die, but also because the only way this show gets a happy-ish ending is for he and Abby to end up together.

I suppose Cal and Shane will come in Han Solo/Hurley style at the properly dramatic moment. That'll leave four couples standing in the end, if Sully takes Nikki, plus the kid and her mom. That leaves two singles that are free to die: Shane and Danny. (I couldn't actually remember all those names. Had to look them up.)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm going to take a stab at this and say it isn't the Sheriff.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I didn't get why they were firebombing that truck. As a diversion? If so I think the idea would've been to synchronize the effort in getting to the car a little better. That is unless they think the mass murderer is Neanderthal man and would be mesmerized by the flames.

The exterior shot of the tavern with the lady hanging and looking into the window really cracked me up for some reason. John Wakefield seemed to know exactly how long his rope had to be.

I have to give a thumbs up to the actors for looking so drained. Well done to the makeup artist(s) as well. The only actor that has been completely atrocious from the start is Chloe. The rest of the cast has been a pleasant surprise. Trish ("the bride") seemed especially well played after her dad split. It's impressive how a person could keep that up for several weeks(?) of shooting across a few different episodes.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I couldn't figure out the firebombing, either. Why draw attention to your plan? Wouldn't you want to duck out under cover of night? This show is terribly stupid.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

JYoung said:


> I'm going to take a stab at this and say it isn't the Sheriff.


Yeah, that theory flew out the window.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

The show has gotten infinitely better as it goes on though. For me the biggest problem with the beginning of the story was the explanations of the missing friends, but I think that was just inherent in the kind of story they were trying to tell. The at least explained Uncle Marty with a text message but that was it. But now that it's gotten to what would be the second half of a scary movie--unraveling the mystery, running for your lives, etc, it's infinitely better. 

I agree with the above poster, I think the acting has gotten better too. The murders seem to have weeded out the bad one, except for "Cal", I can't figure out if it's the character or the actor but he never seems to worked up about anything going on. I've been surprised by the people playing Trish, Abby, Henry, and Sully. I'm also glad that the killer was revealed to be Wakefield but you kind of know they're gonna go for a "twist" where one of the regulars is revealed to be his apprentice, or, worse, his talked-about child with Abby's mom. 

His letter references "his child"--conveniently non-gender-specific. I kind of hope they don't go down that road because it's very "Scream 3" but something tells me that's where it's headed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> The show has gotten infinitely better as it goes on though. For me the biggest problem with the beginning of the story was the explanations of the missing friends, but I think that was just inherent in the kind of story they were trying to tell. The at least explained Uncle Marty with a text message but that was it. But now that it's gotten to what would be the second half of a scary movie--unraveling the mystery, running for your lives, etc, it's infinitely better.
> 
> I agree with the above poster, I think the acting has gotten better too. The murders seem to have weeded out the bad one, except for "Cal", I can't figure out if it's the character or the actor but he never seems to worked up about anything going on. I've been surprised by the people playing Trish, Abby, Henry, and Sully. I'm also glad that the killer was revealed to be Wakefield but you kind of know they're gonna go for a "twist" where one of the regulars is revealed to be his apprentice, or, worse, his talked-about child with Abby's mom.
> 
> His letter references "his child"--conveniently non-gender-specific. I kind of hope they don't go down that road because it's very "Scream 3" but something tells me that's where it's headed.


I agree, this show HAS gotten a lot better (after the first couple of weeks, I was on the fence about keeping the SP), and I am enjoying the mystery. If you saw the previews



Spoiler



Your theory about an "apprentice" seems to be correct, and while they didn't say, it makes sense that it would be his child


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I think Jimmy and Abbey are 1/2 siblings. Her dad was the Sheriff and his is Wakefield. I think Father & Son are the killer combo.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I vote for Henry being the 1/2 brother and Wakefield's partner. He's always around the deaths and seems a little psycho. His brother always seemed to know something mysterious about him. Plus Henry brought Abby back to the island. 

Jimmy is now too obvious and he and Abby can make a happy ending.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Family said:


> I vote for Henry being the 1/2 brother and Wakefield's partner. He's always around the deaths and seems a little psycho. His brother always seemed to know something mysterious about him. Plus Henry brought Abby back to the island.
> 
> Jimmy is now too obvious and he and Abby can make a happy ending.


No question in my mind it is


Spoiler



Henry and Wakefield combo. I thought Wakefield still existed but obviously that has now been confirmed.


. I didn't think the sherrif would keep lying to everyone about killing Wakefield in the past because that didn't make sense. Why in the world would he lie about that?? That makes no sense. Pretty huge plot hole IMO, but this show doesn't seem to care about those.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

whitson77 said:


> No question in my mind it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The Sheriff lying about Wakefield is the only real "plot hole" I can think of.. I don't think the show is as rife with them as some critics suggest...

Anyway, am I crazy or was tonight's episode not only good by the show's standards, but by ANY show's standards? LOL. I thought it was great from start (Wakefield tearing up the Cannery after 10 episodes of stalking through the shadows) to finish (Chloe and Cal's short-lived engagement). The actors playing Cal and Chloe started off as the worst actors on the show, but that entire last scene (plus Chloe's captivity) changed that. I'm actually sad to see them go, but kind of glad they went together.

I like how they revealed Jimmy as a possible accomplice, then cut to him alone with Trish, which I had forgotten about. Cool little reveal. I could have done without the in-you-face "the sherriff has lots of files on someone ELSE we know! (WINK WINK) moment, but what can you do.

If you ask me, the writing and acting get better with each ep. It's never gonna be emmy worthy tv but as the cast gets thinner the remaining characters really have chances to shine, and I think the character development as well as the acting has improved.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I like this show. I like the mood, the setting, the cinematography, the actors... But, sometimes it just does something so completely stupid I have to roll my eyes and groan. All of the scenes of shotgun(s) vs head spade were embarrassingly bad. Multiple shotguns vs one sword is not a fair fight, even for a superkiller.

How many times can they miss a stationary target? And if you're using slugs (first of all, why? [edit: because they only had a few skeet shells, and feared that they weren't heavy enough to penetrate. Fair enough.]) wait until he's closer. And what's with Shane telling Trish to run away with the shotgun while he takes on Wakefield with the knife?

I also hated the use of a pop tune during Chloe's suicide. Then the slow motion fall. No impact shot, just a gently floating body. Much too syrupy, bordering on parody.

Then there's Jimmy. I guess Jimmy was really really really really hurt when Abby left the island without saying goodbye.  Killers aren't created that way. Not this kind of killer. And did we ever hear of Jimmy leaving the island? I don't remember if they mentioned it or not. Kind of late in the game to spring that info on us.

Just too much suck in one episode for my tastes.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought it was hilarious when Cal, after that whole "diversion with the truck" that I still don't understand and the dramatic run for the car, runs to the driver's side, too - "Right, America! Other side."



mrdazzo7 said:


> The Sheriff lying about Wakefield is the only real "plot hole" I can think of.. I don't think the show is as rife with them as some critics suggest...


Maybe I'm missing something and somebody can smarten me up here...

Jimmy, Henry, the guys that are being speculated about as being Wakefield's kid - they're all around the same age as Abby, aren't they??? Henry is Abby's best friend growing up. Jimmy is Abby's crush in school or something (pretty obvious his age is within a couple of years of hers).

Taking for fact that Abby's mom is also the mother of Wakefield's kid and assuming that the sheriff, Maggie the inn keeper lady, Wakefield, Jimmy, Henry - all of these people seemed to be painted as people who were lifetime residents of the island - answer me this:

How in the heck can nobody already know who Wakefield's kid is??? The sheriff's wife, either before they were married or after they were married, carries a child for nine months and gives birth and nobody seems to know that she even had a baby, let alone who it was?

.........................................

OK, I started this post to point out what I thought was another HUGE plot hole, then went looking for Abby's mother's name instead of always referring to her as "Abby's mother" (it's Sarah, by the way).

Anyway, below is what I found looking around for that - most of which is posted on _Harper's Globe_ (my first visit there). I thought about spoilerizing it as it's from another web site, but I believe the back story has already been presented in the show so I decided not to.

From _Harper's Globe_ about Sarah Mills:

_*Sarah Mills, wife of Sheriff Charlie Mills and mother of Abby Mills, was the fifth victim of John Wakefield in the 2001 murders.

Sarah dated John Wakefield in Seattle. The relationship turned sour, and Sarah ran to Harper's Island to escape from him. Sarah began her relationship with Charlie soon after. Wakefield managed to track Sarah to the island and attempted to hurt her.

Charlie managed to have Wakefield locked away for life, due to this incident, however he was released for good behavior after 17 years. He returned to the island and began his murderous rampage.*_

Extrapolating from that, Wakefield went to prison in 1984 (or earlier, depending on how long it was between his release and when he went back to the island). No idea when he was actually arrested (trial time, etc. - ya, I know - it's just a TV show! ), but it was after Sarah had left him and he had to track her down on Harper's Island where she escaped to (again, how long it took to find her is unknown). Also don't know if "attempting to hurt her" included an act from which Sarah could have conceived his child.

Also from _Harper's Globe_, Jimmy was born 2/1/83 and Abby was born 4/25/83. I think that precludes them from being siblings (which is a good thing given their romantic entanglement ).

Absent from that site is Henry's birth date, though there is a note that he won a Harper's Island fishing contest in the 10 year old division in 1991, putting his birth in 1981 (or so) - still kind of a tight timeline for him to be Wakefield's kid. Not to mention his family ties with JD, Uncle Marty, etc.

Back around again, if Sarah left Wakefield, fled to Harper's Island and took up with Charlie Mills shortly afterward, where the heck was the kid she supposedly had with Wakefield? I suppose she could have given it up for adoption, but then the kid would not have been one of the townies that all of these people would have known (aside from another huge leap that one of Harper's Island's residents could have adopted him/her and then Sarah never knew - kind of a huge leap to make). If she had brought him/her with her to the island, then people would know who her other child was and that would surely have been made clear during the show (and Abby would have had a sibling growing up).

So if she didn't have the child with Wakefield before coming to the island, then she would have carried the child while with Charlie and if Charlie was telling the truth about Abby actually being his, then again, people would surely have known about another child that Sarah bore.

If Abby is NOT Wakefield's daughter, then I submit to you, good people of TCF, that it sure doesn't seem to be Henry, either as the timeline seems too tight for everyone to be oblivious about it. And it certainly can't be Jimmy, based on the proximity of his birth date to Abby's (who was definitely Sarah's child).

Given that, I can't see anyone currently on the show that it makes sense them being Wakefield's kid???

WOW - sorry - that got REALLY long!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was surprised when they accepted the sheriff saying he's her father so easily. How often do you hear an adoptive parent say, "I am your father" meaning that in every way that counts he is. He really didn't have time to elaborate. Then too he might have just lied to keep her from knowing that her biological father is a mass murderer. Either way, I think it's her.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Just too much suck in one episode for my tastes.


This was a bad episode. I could _almost_ understand all of the missed shots. But all of the stupid decisions? It was just a comedy of errors and characters were doing things that made no sense. I mean we're accustomed to seeing them doing dumb things by now, but I agree this episode was to the point of parodying itself.

At the Canary, Trish had a shotgun in her hand and a wide open shot to get Wakefield, but instead she turned her back to him and let Shane get hacked up.

Then there was the entire sequence with Chloe and Cal: "Hey honey, we're being chased by a serial murderer. Let's go down this narrow crossing that has a fence at the end of it so we'll be blocked in and he can hack us up easily."

On top of all of this crap we get the Jimmy revelation. I don't know what they were thinking when this episode was conceived.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I forgive most of the plot holes if it holds my attention, which this does. And yeah, there seemed numorous opportunities to kill Wakefield here. The two plot holes that bothered me was that Kal, just shot and bleeding to death in the last episode (which is supposed to be the same night), seems only in minimal pain, and toward the end seemed VERY healthy. The second was when Chloe backed off the bridge to avoid Wakefield. Now I know it's more romantic to kill yourself to be with your lover, but, it seemed to me, that she could have turned and jumped into the river, thus giving herself a chance to live when she hit bottom.

Anyway, still digging the show, and despite the plot holes with the timelines as described above, I still think Jimmy is the accomplice (and son), as most of the "evidence" seems to point to that. Him NOT getting killed at the dock (and him imploring Shane right before the explosion), him becoming WELL pretty quickly, his comment early in the series about every time he and Abby get close "something always goes wrong".


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

ElJay said:


> This was a bad episode. I could _almost_ understand all of the missed shots. But all of the stupid decisions? It was just a comedy of errors and characters were doing things that made no sense. I mean we're accustomed to seeing them doing dumb things by now, but I agree this episode was to the point of parodying itself.
> 
> At the Canary, Trish had a shotgun in her hand and a wide open shot to get Wakefield, but instead she turned her back to him and let Shane get hacked up.
> 
> ...


Worst episode ever. I can't believe someone actually said this show doesn't have plot holes. There are so many.

Trish not shooting him with the shotgun was the stupidest moment I have ever seen in TV period. And killing off the one couple that you actually want to make it was really dumb as well. This was a horrid episode, and the big reveal that Wakefield's son is Henry won't be a big reveal. It has been telegraphed from the beginning. The show sucks now IMO. I'll finish it out, but this was craptacular.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

whitson77 said:


> *Trish not shooting him with the shotgun was the stupidest moment I have ever seen in TV period.*


This. I actually rewound* that scene wondering what I missed, as there was no way she wouldn't have taken the shot.

*put your finger on the TiVo's hard drive, spin counter-clockwise a few turns, and it rewinds the scene and you can watch it again


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

What a nice blood bath. At least in a couple of weeks we have the final two hour episode and this thing will be over with. I have been enjoying it though.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> This. I actually rewound* that scene wondering what I missed, as there was no way she wouldn't have taken the shot.


Same here. I agree that it was incredibly stupid.

And BTW, why no cell phones? I presume because the cell towers on the island have no power, but I don't recall the sudden lack of cell phone usage being mentioned in the show.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I presume that the cellphone tower(s) have no more link to the mainland, so even if they did have backup power they would still be rendered useless.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

KyleLC said:


> Same here. I agree that it was incredibly stupid.
> 
> And BTW, why no cell phones? I presume because the cell towers on the island have no power, but I don't recall the sudden lack of cell phone usage being mentioned in the show.


I seem to recall them having a brief mention of something happening to the cell towers in one of the past couple of episodes. Don't recall the specifics.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Just got caught up. I'm liking the show a lot despite the  moments. Yep, Wakefield would have been dead from the girl with the shotgun. That was pretty stupid. 

I also thought it was stupid that the fish guy is supposed to be Wakefield's son. But the more I think about it, the more sense it makes. He didn't die, he's the right age, and he's never been around when killings were happening. Still don't know why he would want everybody dead though.

And would the blonde girl really have died jumping off that bridge? It didn't look like *that* far of a drop into the river.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> And would the blonde girl really have died jumping off that bridge? It didn't look like *that* far of a drop into the river.


Depends on how deep the water is I think. It might be shallow.

I don't think anybody has mentioned it yet, but where the heck are all the islanders? The people that work in the hotel or marina, the people that work and live in the town, etc? Did I miss them evacuating or something? If some of them have gone to the mainland you'd think they would have reported what was going on and the state police would be arriving en masse.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

They did eveacuate the island, but those still there stayed because the little girl was missing.

As for the state police, they did send a couple of them that got immediately greased, but what is hard for me sometimes with this show is the sense of time. This is playing out over weeks on TV, but it seems to be just a few days in the show itself, so it's hard to tell how much time has really passed. Massive, mainland law enforcement invasion could be coming in the finale?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

This show is beyond stupid. I can't wait for it to end. They say they evacuated the island and show tunnels "all over" implying it's a quaint little hamlet. Then they have expansive overhead helicopter shots showing miles and miles of terrain.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Just got caught up. I'm liking the show a lot despite the  moments. Yep, Wakefield would have been dead from the girl with the shotgun. That was pretty stupid.
> 
> I also thought it was stupid that the fish guy is supposed to be Wakefield's son. But the more I think about it, the more sense it makes. He didn't die, he's the right age, and he's never been around when killings were happening. Still don't know why he would want everybody dead though.
> 
> And would the blonde girl really have died jumping off that bridge? It didn't look like *that* far of a drop into the river.


I promise you it is Henry.  Not Fishboy.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

You're probably right. They were trying pretty hard to point to fish guy so it's probably not him. I'd be ok if it were Henry. That'd be pretty good actually  He's really this psycho who invited all his friends to his "marrage" only to kill them instead with his equally-psycho dad.


----------



## Aeena (Jul 9, 2009)

I think Shea is the child of JW and she was adopted to the Wellington's and Madison is grandchild to JW


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm still two episodes behind (have been catching up 2 eps/day for the past several days).. I already saw partial spoiler on the Late Late Show when they had the guy who plays Henry on..

What I don't get is -- on the episode where JD died at the end and he told Abby 'it all has to do with you' or whatever.. Why did Henry come up behind her and looked to me all bloody *and terrifying* (i.e. like he was the killer)?

They didn't even start with that moment the next episode.. they were just dragging JD into the hotel and all was well..

I thought it was obvious that Abby was the killer's daughter (come on, that's cliche from Star Wars).. I thought Abby was going to be the killer too..


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I can't wait for this thing to be over tonight. I'm bored out of my mind and waiting to watch it live.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

I Knew It!!!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

CorgiMom28 said:


> I Knew It!!!


I called it on 5-26. It was pretty telegraphed. What a horrible horrible show this ended up being. Once they killed that couple I cared about, I lost ALL interest in this suckfest.

And they had ANOTHER sequence where if someone helps the black guy fight Wakefield, Wakefield would have died. But instead she runs out and leaves him to die. Awesome. Not quite as bad as Trish not using the shotgun, but still pretty damn horrible.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Eh, it wasn't great, but I liked the ending. I was convinced a long time ago it was Henry too, but the other four folks who watch the show at our house were convinced it wasn't so that made it fun for me. I enjoyed the little extra they gave us at the end that showed us just how crazy Henry was. And I still had to cheer when Abby gave it to him with his own knife (actually Wakefield's knife, even better!) at the end. They could have had Jimmy kill him with a shotgun or something and it would have been much less satisfying.

There was a lot of stupid stuff all throughout the series, but nothing that made it miserable to watch. I would have cancelled the SP and quit watching if that had been the case, no matter how invested. (I don't understand the "I'm in it this far, I'm going to finish the damn thing!" mentality. Just quit it already if you hate it that much.)


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Next time I'm in a situation where the killer gets shot but not killed I'm gonna shoot off both knees and then two to the head.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, I agree. Make sure he is dead like any dangerous animal. I think most of us would have a hard time killing an animal much less a human and that is part of what this was depicting.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Ugh, got through this thing. More plot holes than Michigan pot holes. I was hoping for a good "Ten Little Indians" type mystery, not a "Halloween" type slasher show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This show had it's highs and lows, and unfortunately, finished on a low point for me. I almost cancelled the SP after about 4-5 episodes, then I thought it got really good around the time they started going through the tunnels and all that. But the ending to me just seemed bad. As stated, too many plot holes:

1) The way they wrote it, there seemed to be quite a few times Henry was no where near the murders he was supposed to have commited.
2) When the blonde girl jumped off the bridge, rather than fall backwards, guaranteeing her death, she could have jumped in, and had a fair chance to live.
3) They catch Wakefield and rather than kill him, (and Sully definitely had it in him), they don't, tie him up with BELTS no less and then lock him in a jail with nobody guarding him...AND....let a little girl go in there. 
4) In the boat house, there's a boat with a motor above them for hours, but no, they choose to wait for the Coast Guard, who says they are 4 hours out.
5) Jimmy is tied up in a TOOL shed, you could see a mile away that either Abbey or Jimmy would wind up using one of those tools to get at Henry.
6) Henry to me did not seem the least bit creepy until the end when he completely lost it. Even then, and maybe it was poor acting, I didn't get the feeling he was that crazy. Also, his relationship with Abbey, to me, never seemed more than best friends. The whole wedding thing seemed wayyyy too extreme for what they had planned.

Anyway, it had it's moments and I wouldn't be adverse to another similar story next summer, but I just hope they write the plot lines tighter. I'm just not real satisfied with the ending.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It was ok, I would have preferred it to end one episode sooner. That last episode was unnecessary. If it would have ended with Henry killing Jimmy and living happily ever after with Abbey without her finding out that he was the murderer or her brother, then his plan would have made a little more sense.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Ugh, got through this thing. More plot holes than Michigan pot holes. I was hoping for a good "Ten Little Indians" type mystery, not a "Halloween" type slasher show.


That's what I was hoping for, but I knew from the crummy-ness we got early on it was likely to thud at the end. And boy did it...


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> 2) When the blonde girl jumped off the bridge, rather than fall backwards, guaranteeing her death, she could have jumped in, and had a fair chance to live.


The impression I got was that she didn't want to live. She was committing suicide.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> This show had it's highs and lows, and unfortunately, finished on a low point for me.


I agree, it finished in the deep crater of a big sh-tbomb that went off and took out any rays of goodness that the show possibly had. The last two episodes were a total meltdown from anything decent, and I'm amazed the writers/producers thought this was the best ending to present to the audience. Then again, what else should I expect from a group that brought us an island tunnel system and the Trish shotgun situation. It's almost like they were deliberately sabotaging and putting plot holes into the story.

What was up with the entire church situation?

First, Abby and Jimmy follow Henry into the church like idiots. Then the church burns down and their blood is magically in there somehow? The church burns, and they find blood but don't find any other remains? And the forensic investigators believe these people died, because...? The picture they showed us of the church didn't show it to be flattened, so that entire situation was nonsensical to me.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> This show had it's highs and lows, and unfortunately, finished on a low point for me. I almost cancelled the SP after about 4-5 episodes, then I thought it got really good around the time they started going through the tunnels and all that. But the ending to me just seemed bad. As stated, too many plot holes:
> 
> 1) The way they wrote it, there seemed to be quite a few times Henry was no where near the murders he was supposed to have commited.
> 2) When the blonde girl jumped off the bridge, rather than fall backwards, guaranteeing her death, she could have jumped in, and had a fair chance to live.
> ...


A lot of these aren't "plot holes" so much as poor writing. The Henry thing would be a plot hole because A: no where near most of the murders, and B: Absolutely no set up. Then again I'd really have to rewatch the whole series to see if any clues were left, but I don't think so. A good twist HAS to be foreshadowed, even if you only pick it up upon second viewing.

But stuff like Jimmy in the tool shed, not properly securing wakefield, Trish having a perfectly good shot but running away... these aren't "plot holes", they're just examples of poor writing. I will never, ever understand why writers don't try to come up with more believable logistics for these scenes. I'm a (wannabe) writer and I feel like it's my job to make the mechanics of scene believable.

IE, instead of Trish standing there with a loaded shotgun, why not just have her run away without it in the chaos of the moment. It's as simple as that.

Have Jimmy in a bare basement instead of a room full of weapons, this way when no one grabs a weapon, it won't be ridiculous.

Have them tie Wakefield up with rope, and do a good job, but then Henry gives him a knife along with the cell key. This way the characters don't look like total morons.

Instead of the boat being right in the boat house, why not have the characters find it later on then use it immediately, instead of having them ignore it for three hours?

I just don't get why these otherwise smart writers don't understand that these retarded moments just diminish the quality of what they're trying to do, and simply not doing certain things would elevate it exponentially.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I, too, was hoping for a _Ten Little Indians_. Oh well.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

ElJay said:


> ....
> 
> At the Canary, Trish had a shotgun in her hand and a wide open shot to get Wakefield, but instead she turned her back to him and let Shane get hacked up.
> ....


_I thought she pulled the trigger and it was unloaded/spent rounds. Didn't Henry give her the rifle? He could have pulled the shells._



appleye1 said:


> .... I would have cancelled the SP and quit watching if that had been the case, no matter how invested. (I don't understand the "I'm in it this far, I'm going to finish the damn thing!" mentality. Just quit it already if you hate it that much.)


_Knowing this was only on for a 13-week run, one can commit to it._

Over all it wasn't the worst show on tv, a good summer replacement show. I would like more shows give this a try, but not the crappy Mexican soap thing the My Network tried.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't recall Trish ever trying to use the shotgun at the Canary.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Well my prediction of who it was came true, but wow what a HUGE letdown overall....totally worthless ending.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> A lot of these aren't "plot holes" so much as poor writing. The Henry thing would be a plot hole because A: no where near most of the murders, and B: Absolutely no set up. Then again I'd really have to rewatch the whole series to see if any clues were left, but I don't think so. A good twist HAS to be foreshadowed, even if you only pick it up upon second viewing.
> 
> But stuff like Jimmy in the tool shed, not properly securing wakefield, Trish having a perfectly good shot but running away... these aren't "plot holes", they're just examples of poor writing. I will never, ever understand why writers don't try to come up with more believable logistics for these scenes. I'm a (wannabe) writer and I feel like it's my job to make the mechanics of scene believable.
> 
> ...


You're exactly right. All of these scenes could have been written more cleanly so it made more sense and keep the essence of the seen. The actor playing Henry was bad, and that hurt this. Usually I'm forgiving of some plot holes, after all it's TV and to keep track of every little thing is difficult, but these were gaping, obvious and stupid ones.


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought the last half hour was terrible. Very anti-climactic to me. The actor who played Henry was really annoying to me all season long too.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mattack said:


> What I don't get is -- on the episode where JD died at the end and he told Abby 'it all has to do with you' or whatever.. Why did Henry come up behind her and looked to me all bloody *and terrifying* (i.e. like he was the killer)?


HAHAHAHA.. So I was right all along, and didn't even realize it.

I'm glad they did mention it (he said something like " almost caught me").


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> Also from _Harper's Globe_, Jimmy was born 2/1/83 and Abby was born 4/25/83. I think that precludes them from being siblings (which is a good thing given their romantic entanglement ).


So then that's yet another error... they are half-siblings, right?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

No. *Henry* and Abby are half-siblings. Jimmy is not related.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> ...
> 
> Also from _Harper's Globe_, Jimmy was born 2/1/83 and Abby was born 4/25/83. ...





mattack said:


> So then that's yet another error... they are half-siblings, right?


I plugged the dates in to my TRS-CRAY and the computer says nooo...


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

Bringing this "back from the dead" (har!) since I JUST got done going through it - agreed it got a lot better about the 6th episode or so then went downhill the last couple. My odds on favorite from the beginning was the kindly innkeeper so when she hung around the Cannery I was sore disappointed :down:

Must admit I wasn't paying terribly close attention so I did find the reveal on Henry being the son/co-killer to be a surprise  Definitely disappointed in the "BIGGEST TWIST YET!!!" final episode - what WOULD have been cool was someone's suggestion of Henry having a twin  -THAT would have been a good twist to the whole sordid saga 


Oh yeah and serious LOL @ the Sheriff theory "flying out the window" :up:


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I must have suspected the last two hours would be terrible, because I couldn't bring myself to finish the series until now, despite really enjoying most of it. There was just no way that any of the survivors would make a believable assistant to the serial killer. Impossible. And if that was really the direction they were going, the whole series suffer retroactively.

Too bad. It had the production quality and all the intangible elements to be a good series. Everything but a good script. So many murder mysteries suffer from "the twist". Just good old fashioned cornball plotting would have been good enough to satisfy here.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Too bad. It had the production quality and all the intangible elements to be a good series. Everything but a good script. So many murder mysteries suffer from "the twist". Just good old fashioned cornball plotting would have been good enough to satisfy here.


That was my biggest problem. I expected some dumb plot contrivances, especially early on when no one noticed the guests disappearing... But once the series hit the half way point and became a full on suspense/murder myster/thriller, I thought it was great. The characters got a little more defined and you kept wondering who'd bite it next. I really enjoyed it right up until the second the confirmed Henry was the accomplice.

I don't know if it's that writer's of a show like that think they HAVE To have a twist or what, but that was a mistake. I don't know what else they could have done to have a shocking ending without it being completely retarded. Everyone had already guessed Henry anyway; how could they not think people would put that together?

It was just a a twist for twist's sake. it definitely ruined what could have been a solid ending.


----------

